# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τι ράτσας είναι?

## kaveiros

Θα ήθελα αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι ράτσας είναι ο παπαγάλος της παρακάτω φωτογραφίας. Γνωστός μου πήγε σε πετ σοπ να πάρει τροφή για το κουνέλι του και με πήρε τηλέφωνο να πάω να δω κάτι που θα μ αρέσει. Πήγα κι εγώ λοιπόν, αν και δεν έπρεπε...και είχαν 2 παπαγάλους ακριβώς ίδιους με αυτόν στη φωτό, οι οποίοι ήταν ήμεροι τους ταϊσα στο στόμα. Ρώτησα λεπτομέρειες και μου είπε ο ιδιοκτήτης ότι τους παπαγάλους τους είχε πουλήσει μωρά, πριν 1μιση χρόνο σε γνωστό του αλλά επειδή αυτός έφυγε στο εξωτερικό, τους άφησε πίσω στο κατάστημα μήπως βρεθεί κάποιος να τους πάρει και μάλιστα μου είπε σε τιμή "τζάμπα" πράγμα που δε ξέρω αν ισχύει. Η τιμή και για τους 2 είναι 400 ευρώ και δε σας κρύβω ότι γλυκαθήκαμε κι εγώ και ο γνωστός μου γιατί πρώτη φορά είδαμε τέτοιο είδος ήμερο να τρώει απ το χέρι. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τη ράτσα εκτός από το θέμα τιμής θέλω να μου πει και τα βασικά του είδους, αν κάνουν πολύ θόρυβο κτλ κτλ.  Και τέλος μια ακόμη απορία.... Αν αυτό το ήμερο ντουέτο το πάρω σπίτι...υπάρχει περίπτωση επειδή είναι ήμεροι...να βοηθήσουν να ημερέψει και ο ringneck? (Εννοείται ότι θα γίνει καραντίνα, θα ιδωθούν σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό κτλ).

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είναι Dusk conure....είδος κονούρας,πολύ καλά πουλιά αλλά με δυνατη φωνή.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Εγώ πάντως θα πρότεινα τελείως φιλικά να προσέξεις λίγο τον ενθουσιασμό σου γιατί μπορεί να φτάσεις σε σημείο να έχεις τόσα πουλιά στο σπίτι σου που να μην αντέχεις.. όπως εγώ όταν είχα πρώτο πάρει το κοκατίλ μου ήθελα να πάρω και άλλους 10 παπαγάλους και αν δεν είχα κάποιον να με σταματήσει θα είχα πρόβλημα τώρα... πάντως είναι πολύ όμορφο πουλί!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δε θα τα πάρω παιδιά το αποφάσισα αλλά ενδιαφέρεται και ο γνωστός μου, για τα βασικά τον ενημέρωσα ήδη απ όσα έχω μάθει κι εγώ...Αν ήταν ένα ίσως το σκεφτόμουν καλύτερα, για ένα ακόμα έχω χώρο. Από θέμα αντοχής δεν ζορίζομαι ίσα ίσα, επειδή δουλεύω απ το σπίτι εδώ και χρόνια, είναι τρομεράααα βαρετό, δε μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο :Happy:  Αν πάρω κάτι θα είναι αυτό που μου πρότειναν αρκετοί, ένα κοκατιλάκι, μικρό να το ταϊσω στο χέρι. Συνολικά θα έχω 4 (τα budgie) σύντομα θα είναι μαζί, δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο τραγικός ο αριθμός...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εσύ μόνο γνωρίζεις τον χώρο σου και τον χρόνο που μπορείς να διαθέσεις.

----------


## mitsman

> Εσύ μόνο γνωρίζεις τον χώρο σου και τον χρόνο που μπορείς να διαθέσεις.


 Και το Χρημα Νικολ...
τα 3Χ
*Χ*ρονος
*Χ*ωρος
*Χ*ρημα

3 απαραιτητες προυποθεσεις!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θα σου πω μόνο το εξής για το οικονομικό Δημήτρη... κοντεύω ένα μήνα με τα πουλιά σπίτι...τσιγάρο μέσα δε ξανάναψα και κάπνιζα αρκετά έως πολύ!!!! Μόνο απ τα τσιγάρα που δε πλήρωσα εδώ και 1 μήνα...έχω κάνει σχεδόν απόσβεση σε ότι πήρα :Happy:  Ο λόγος που δε θα τα πάρω αυτά τα 2... είναι γιατί είναι 2 και ήδη κάποιος τα μεγάλωσε και τα παράτησε στο πετ σοπ...άρα κι αυτά θα έχουν σίγουρα τα "ψυχολογικά" τους, αυτό είναι βέβαιο. Θα προτιμούσα να δώσω βάση στον ringneck που έχει αρχίσει να συνέρχεται σιγά σιγά. Κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκα. Πάντως αν κάποιος άλλος θέλει να προσθέσει οτιδήποτε για το είδος κτλ ας γράψει για να τα μεταφέρω και στον φίλο μου που ενδιαφέρεται αν κι αυτός ήταν πολύ πολύ σκεφτικός.

----------


## vagelis76

Καταγωγή Νότια Αμερική..
Ζουν μέχρι 25 χρόνια και στην αιχμαλωσία 10-15 χρόνια.
Ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά το 2ο με 3ο χρόνο ζωής τους.
Βάρος 100-180 γρ
Είναι υπερκινητικά ,φασαριόζικα,σκληραγωγημέν  α και εύκολα προσαρμόσιμα σε νέες συνθήκες.Είναι κοινωνικά ευχάριστα και πολύ παιχνιδιάρικα όπως όλα τα κονουράκια.
Τρελαίνονται για παιχνίδια και δραστηριότητες  και τους αρέσει να κάνουν μπάνιο συχνά !!!!
Η διατροφή τους είναι σχεδόν ίδια με τα υπόλοιπα κονουράκια....ένα καλό μείγμα σπόρων του είδους ,πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά.

http://www.prettybird.com/birds/duskcon.htm

----------


## kaveiros

Βαγγέλη πραγματικά πρέπει να είναι πολύ ευχάριστα και πολύ κοινωνικά γιατί όση ώρα τα τάϊσα έριξα πολύ γέλιο και έδειχναν να ευχαριστιούνται κι αυτά την σύντομη γνωριμία μας :Happy:  Ενημέρωσα και τον γνωστό αλλά κι αυτός τελικά δεν.

----------


## kaveiros

Ο φίλος μου πήγε και τις πήρε τις κονούρες χτες!!! Θα πάω για καφέ λίγο πιο μετά αλλά απ το λίγο που μίλησα με τη γυναίκα του... τις βλέπω τις κονούρες να πηγαίνουν πίσω στο πετ σοπ γκρρρρρ. Καταρχάς λέει δαγκώνουν. Όταν τις είχαμε ταϊσει στο κατάστημα, αφού χόρτασαν...μας δάγκωναν βέβαια φαινόταν ότι παίζουν αλλά στο σπίτι αυτοί έχουν παιδί...και αφού τις πήραν ανησύχησαν. Επίσης το κλουβί τους μεγάλο μεν...αλλά ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση, είχε να καθαριστεί μήνες σίγουρα. Τους έδωσε τα πουλιά όπως ήταν στο κλουβί χωρίς να τους χρεώσει το κλουβί και αυτοί το πήραν σαν κορόϊδα. Έτσι την πάτησα κι εγώ με τον ringneck που μου έδωσε ο άλλος στρόγγυλο κλουβί. Τώρα λοιπόν το κλουβί τους μυρίζει, έχει μυρίσει όλο το σπίτι τους λέει, δοκίμασαν να το καθαρίσουν με ζεστό νερό και χλωρίνη και κάτω απ τις ακαθαρσίες...έχει σκουριά. Ρώτησα για τις κουτσουλιές και τα πουλιά έχουν διάρροια. Θα τους πάω μυλόξυδο σε λίγο που θα πάω. Και τώρα το χειρότερο...οι γείτονες τους ήδη τους έκαναν παρατήρηση χτες το απόγευμα. (Απ αυτά που μου γράψατε είχα τονίσει ότι είναι θορυβώδη πουλιά). Τι να πω...κι εγώ τον ringneck βιαστικά τον πήρα αλλά τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι δεν έχω παιδιά σπίτι και δεν εχω πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες. Όταν γυρίσω απ τον καφέ μάλλον θα έχω νεύρα... :Ashamed0001:

----------


## zack27

για αυτο ειναι καλο να σκεφτομαστε καποια πραγματα πριν προχωρησμε στην αγορα ενος πουλιου!!!(χωρις παρεξηγηση)
Μπορει να κανουν διαρροια και απο την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος συμβαινει πολλες φορες...

----------


## kaveiros

Τι παρεξήγηση? Καλά να πάθουν τώρα τι να πω. Πήγα απο κει, διαμόρφωσαν το χώρο με 2 κλαδιά και το κλουβί το βγάλαν για πέταμα και καλά έκαναν, αυτό δεν ήταν κλουβί, κίνδυνος για τη δημόσια υγεία ήταν. Κατα τα άλλα τα πουλιά έιναι το κάτι άλλο!!!!! Όλο παιχνίδια, όλο χάδια ειδικά το ένα θέλει συνέχεια να είναι πάνω τους, ήρθε και σ εμένα, μετά ζήλεψε και το άλλο και ήρθε! Τα πουλιά δεν δαγκώνουν ακριβώς, δηλαδή προσωπικά εμένα δε με πόνεσαν, απλά παίζουν με το ράμφος τους και η γυναίκα του με το παιδί τους φοβούνται, τραβούν απότομα το δάχτυλο και γι αυτό τους δαγκώνουν. Από φασαρία...όση ώρα έκατσα φώναζαν για περίπου 5 λεπτά. Η ένταση τους μου φάνηκε πιο δυνατή απ του ringeck μου!!! Όμως κι αυτά έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά, δε το κάνουν συνεχόμενα. Σοβαρή διάρροια έχει το ένα μόνο. Το άλλο δεν έχει τόσο νερουλή κουτσουλιά. Και το καλύτερο τώρα...πήραν πουλιά που χρησιμοποιούν τουαλέτα...και απο πάνω γκρινιάζουν!!!! Μόνα τους διάλεξαν ένα σημείο να κουτσουλάνε, δίπλα από ένα έπιπλο. Βάλαν σακουλίτσα απο κάτω εκεί και οι κονούρες μόλις ήθελαν να κουτσουλήσουν πήγαιναν εκεί!!! Επίσης ο χώρος που τους έφτιαξαν είναι πολύ καλός και έδειχνε να τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ.Δε σας κρύβω ότι ζήλεψα :Happy:  Προσπάθησα να τους πείσω να μιλήσουν στους γείτονες να δείξουν κατανοήση και για το θέμα του δαγκώματος απλώς να μη κάνουν απότομες κινήσεις. Ο φίλος μου τα θέλει αλλά την γυναίκα του την είδα πολύ πολύ προβληματισμένη... Εγώ πάντως αν δεν είχα τα budgie από ένα στο κάθε δωμάτιο, θα τα έπαιρνα, είναι αξιολάτρευτα, πολύ πολύ φιλικά και όποιος τα μεγάλωσε έκανε πραγματικά καλή δουλειά...Τώρα το γιατί τα επέστρεψε στο πετ σοπ...δε θα το σχολιάσω, μπορεί να μην είχε άλλη λύση δε ξέρω. Η ηλικία τους είναι 3 ετών, διάβασα το δαχτυλίδι. Αν ειναι και αρσενικό-θηλυκό τότε πολύ πιθανόν να κάνουν και μωράκια. Ελπίζω να τα κρατήσουν πάντως, εμένα προσωπικά με ξετρέλαναν....

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα για τα πουλακια...κριμα ειναι και αυτα περα δωθε!!!

----------


## kaveiros

άσε άσε Ζαχαρία ... το χειρότερο μου θα είναι αυτό γιατί αν είναι να τα γυρίσουν στο πετ σοπ να ξαναβρωμίσουν τα καημένα...δε ξέρω πως θα κρατηθω να μη παω να τα παρω και θα χω εγώ μπελά μετά...(απο θέμα χώρου κυρίως)...

----------


## zack27

σε καταλαβαινω αλλα αν δε μπορεις προσπαθησε να μην αποκτησεις αλλα πουλακια!!!αν μπορεις εννοειται οτι κανεις οτι σε ευχαριστει...

----------


## kaveiros

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δε θα χρειαστεί να το σκεφτώ αυτό το θέμα. Έχω πει ότι για ένα ακόμα κάποια στιγμή ίσως ναι αλλά ζευγάρι όχι. Προς το παρόν πάντως δε θα το σκεφτώ σαν δίλλημα για να μη προδικάσω και την κατάληξη των πουλιών. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι με τις μέρες θα τα συνηθίσει η γυναίκα του και δε θα φοβάται. Πάντως για όλους όσους λέγατε τόσο καιρό για πουλιά ταϊσμένα στο χέρι...σήμερα κατάλαβα ακριβώς τη διαφορά με αυτά τα 2. Ειδικά αυτό με το ότι κάνουν κουτσουλιές μόνο σε ένα σημείο...δε μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Ούτε σκύλος έτσι :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Δε μελετούσα καλύτερα να πιάσω το τζόκερ. Χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο... ο φίλος μου σε κατάσταση πανικού. Η γυναίκα του τον απείλησε ότι στο σπίτι θα μείνουν ή τα πουλιά ή αυτή :Character0071:  Δάγκωσαν ξανά το παιδί λέει...
Πήραν τηλέφωνο το μεσημέρι λέει στο πετ σοπ και τους είπε αυτός ότι χρήματα δε γίνεται να τους επιστρέψει εκτός αν θέλουν να τα πάνε πίσω με το κλουβί τους και να πάρουν κάτι άλλο ανάλογης αξίας (το κλουβί το πέταξαν στο μεταξύ λόγω βρωμιάς). Είπα στον απερίσκεπτο φίλο μου ότι χώρος δεν υπάρχει, δε γίνεται να έχω ελεύθερα στο σπίτι 4 πουλιά και ένα σε κλουβί...και να η λύση που σκέφτηκε. Να τους δώσω τα μικρά μου τα budgie και να πάρω τις κονούρες. Η γυναίκα του δεν έχει πρόβλημα που τα μικρά θα κουτσουλάνε όπου να ναι λέει, το πρόβλημα της είναι ότι φοβάται τα δαγκώματα.... Είπα οτι θα το σκεφτω και θα τους πω αύριο. Μόνο που σκέφτομαι να τα δώσω τα μικρά μου μου σφίγγεται το στομάχι ρε παιδιά...τι να κάνω? Πείτε τη γνώμη σας. Τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα είναι απερίσκεπτα αλλά ξέρω ότι θα τα προσέχουν τα μικρά. Γενικώς αγαπούν τα ζώα (ξέρω π.χ ότι το βράδυ βγάζουν τροφές έξω για τα αδέσποτα). Επίσης τις κονούρες δε μπορώ να πω ότι δε τις θέλω. Τις θέλω...χρόνος υπάρχει...με το χώρο είναι το πρόβλημα. Τα μικρά τώρα που άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν πάνω μου και σε λίγες μέρες τελειώνει και η καραντίνα τους... μόνο η σκέψη να τα "ανταλλαξω" μου δημιουργεί λύπη και ενοχές. Και να προσθέσω ότι είπα πως δεν μπορώ να διαθέσω τόσα χρήματα για τις κονούρες και μου είπε ότι αν πω ναι θα μου τις δώσει με τα μισα χρήματα απ ότι έδωσε. Πείτε καμιά γνώμη plz...

----------


## zack27

μισο λεπτο!!!τα πουλια τα εχουν ελευθερα στο σπιτι τωρα???

----------


## kaveiros

Nαι!!!! κλουβί δεν έχουν το πέταξαν βρωμοκοπούσε και είχε σκουριά, διαμόρφωσαν χώρο με κλαδί κτλ, απο πλευράς περιποίησης δε μπορώ να πω...θέμα να λείψει κάτι στα μικρά μου δεν υπάρχει...το θέμα είναι ότι θα λείπουν σ εμένα...τα συνήθισα και με συνήθισαν τώρα...

----------


## zack27

δε νομιζω οτι ειναι λογικο να ειναι ελευθερα τα πουλια συνεχεια στο σπιτι!!!ειτε τις ωρες που θα λειπεις ειτε τις ωρες που θα εισαι εκει...σε περιπτωση που αποφασισεις να παρεις εσυ τα πουλακια πρεπει να τους παρεις και κλουβι!!!κατσε και σκεψου τι θες πραγματικα και αν θα μπορεσεις να ανταπεξελθεις στις αναγκες των πουλιων αυτων!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ζαχαρία μακάρι να ήταν το κλουβί το πρόβλημα  :Happy:  Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δε θέλω να δώσω τα μικρά μου αλλά δε θέλω να πάνε πίσω οι κονούρες στην βρωμιά που ήταν :sad:  Δύσκολο το δίλημμα...

----------


## kaveiros

Λοιπόν...υπάρχει μια λύση. Τα budgie μου δε τα δίνω σ αυτούς, δε μπορώ να τα χάσω έτσι. Θα μετακομίσουν όμως δίπλα στη γειτόνισσα την οποία γνωρίζουν κιόλας, έρχεται τα βλέπει συχνά και τα υπεραγαπά. Η ίδια μου το πρότεινε πριν λίγο που ήρθε. Έτσι θα μπορώ να τα βλέπω κάθε μέρα και επίσης αν χρειαστεί να λείψει μια πόρτα είμαστε κτλ. Έχει ολόκληρο δωμάτιο άδειο, θα τους το κάνουμε παλατάκι. Της είπα να πάρει τις κονούρες βασικά...αλλά έχει κολλήσει με τα μικρά μου.... και πως να μη κολλήσει αφού μου βγήκαν και τα 2 υπέροχοι χαρακτήρες.... Προς το παρόν θα της δώσω τον αρσενικό και θα μπορέσω να φέρω τις κονούρες στο σαλόνι, και μόλις περάσουν οι μέρες της καραντίνας θα του βάλουμε και την Χιονατούλα για παρέα. Ή κάνω αυτό... ή αφήνω τις κονούρες στην τύχη τους και θα καταλήξουν σίγουρα πίσω σε κάποιο πετ σοπ....Οριστική απάντηση θα δώσω αύριο...Αν επιμείνουν να πάρουν τα μικρά υπο την μορφή "ανταλλαγής" δε θα το κάνω. Άλλο να πάνε σε ένα άτομο που το βλέπουν συχνά και το συμπαθούν και να τα βλέπω κι εγώ όποτε θέλω...κι άλλο να τα χάσω έτσι.

----------


## kaveiros

Τις έφερα τις κονούρες σπίτι, τους έδωσα τα μισά λεφτά απ όσα έδωσαν στο πετ σοπ και δεν τους έδωσα φυσικά τα budgie. Τον αρσενικό budgie τον μεταφέραμε πρωί πρωί στη γειτόνισσα και ... για μαντέψτε. Ο Νώντας προτιμά της ξανθιές. Μόλις τον έβγαλε ανέβηκε στο χέρι της και τραγουδούσε, εξερεύνησε το δωμάτιο και ξαναγύρισε πάνω της!!!! Εμένα ούτε που να με φτύσει. Την θηλυκια  θα του την παρουσιάσουμε μόλις τελειώσει η καραντίνα της, σε λίγες μέρες. Για τις κονούρες ανοίγω νέο θέμα... (αν μ αφήσουν δηλαδή χαχαχαχαχα)

----------

